# I went to Sonic today...



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay, for any of you deprived souls who don't know what sonic is, it's a GREAT fast food place that sells burgers and chicken and what not, and they're known for having their waitresses on rollerskates...not really like an old fashoned diner, b/c you don't go inside. It's kinda' like a drive in movie...but for food.
ANYWAYS, In their happy meals they have a cute critter named ''Tot'' who is a Tater Tot and he's often the the theme in the toy in the kids meal and THEY HAVE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE A HEDGEHOG! I HAVE ONE! AHHHH. I should take a pic and post it. It's way cute.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Post a pic! You may have just convinced me to go buy fast food. :lol:


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

I have one of those. I thought he looked like Bart from The Simpsons TV show! :lol: :lol:


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh man, that makes me want to go to sonic just to get a kids meal...


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a couple "tots"- but not a hedgie one. One is a glow-in-the-dark skeleton from halloween, and another is just some red and green thing, I think it was supposed to be advertising for a new slushie or something at the time. I want a hedgie one now... too bad we don't have any Sonics in MN.


----------

